# Alarma Vibrante



## JRONDON (Dic 14, 2006)

Buen dia 

Soy nuevo en este foro y no se si ya alguien realizo este circuito pero igual solicito ayuda de los multiples usuarios los cuales veo tienen muccho conociemiento en electronica, estoy interesado en realizar un sensor vibrante para el control de las alarmas de automóvil, es 
decir que cuando suene la sirena de aviso también vibre el sensor en el 
control que lleva consigo el dueño de esta manera evitar la confusión por no identificar bien el sonido de alarma de cada automóvil, para lo cual necesito si alguien conoce el circuito de un sistema vibrador para adaptarselo a la alarma.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## thors (Dic 14, 2006)

en el mercado de seguridad para automoviles hay implementado en conjuto con la alarma de tu auto un telefono celular que te podria llamar y dar el aviso no importando la distancia que seria el inconveniente con un sistema por Radio frecuencia 

tu lo podrias desarrollarlo.. basta con tener un celular habilitado y programar el celu con discado rapido con una tecla y esa tecla la accionas con un rele activado por la alarma

chauuu


----------



## JRONDON (Dic 14, 2006)

Gracias Thor por la respuesta, pero estoy buscando el circuito en si para armarlo esto para un proyecto de una amiga en la universidad, tal vez si saben donde lo puedo encontrar le agradeceria


----------



## thors (Dic 15, 2006)

no es la solucion pero observa 

http://www.deremate.cl/accdb/viewitem.asp?idi=14218602


----------

